# Green Tea Ginger



## rgecaprock (Apr 21, 2007)

I tried my Green Tea Ginger wine that I started a while ago and I think it is going to be real nice by Winestock!!! 


Flowery from the tea with a hint of spicy ginger. I have 3 gallons so I think I will bottle in 375s.









Ramona*Edited by: rgecaprock *


----------



## Waldo (Apr 21, 2007)

Great label ramona.....What was your recipe for this one. Sounds intruiging.


----------



## rgecaprock (Apr 21, 2007)

I used the one on Jack Keller's site.....using the golden raisins. This is the second time I've made it...the first was only a gallon....and it lasted about 4 hours with everyone drinking it.....until gone.


I'll bring it to Winestock....probably will bottle it in two weeks then....let it rest until September!!


Ramona


----------



## Wade E (Apr 21, 2007)

Nice label.


----------



## sangwitch (Apr 21, 2007)

i'm glad to see this thread. I've been wanting to make a green tea wine or mead, but I've read that the green tea gets bitter during fermentation. I'm going to go ahead and try it when I'm home. 


I've been drinking mate de coca lately, which is a tea made from the coca plant. It's got a nice mellow green-tea flavor to it and I may bring some back to the states and try that. I have to check to see if it's legal first. Chances are that it's not.


----------



## Wade E (Apr 22, 2007)

Sang, you might have to ship it over as "Marinade" Hehe!


----------



## rgecaprock (Apr 22, 2007)

Sang,
It isn't bitter at all, I used lemons and limes (juice) for the acid. I did not use the zest as is said in the recipe. I think the zest may make it bitter expecially if you get any of the pith in it. But it is smooth and nice and I will back sweeten a little before I bottle.


Ramona


----------



## PolishWineP (Apr 22, 2007)

So if all y'all want to taste the wine, guess you should come to WineStock!


----------



## rgecaprock (Apr 29, 2007)

I know I post alot of labels, some I like some, I end up pitching. I feel like a kid with a new coloring book and a fresh box of nice sharp crayons. I just love making labels.


I decided to make a label based on the last capsules I got from George. Navy blue with a pretty row of grapes arond the bottom edge. I really like them.


Anyway, here is the label I've decided on for my Green Tea Ginger. I used the picture that I took of my Epiphyllum that bloomed a couple of weeks ago and made it into my label.














I'm going to use the 375 ml flutes.


Ramona


----------



## Wade E (Apr 29, 2007)

Very, very cool. I like it much better than the other!


----------



## rgecaprock (May 5, 2007)

I just finished bottling the Green Tea Ginger Wine. I back sweetened it quite a bit. We will see how it is after a few months in the bottle. I've had 3 glasses while bottling. It needs to mellow a little but very drinkable.


----------



## Waldo (May 5, 2007)

Awesome looking Ramona



Great label too


----------



## Wade E (May 5, 2007)

Nice clear wine and the labels really look great and match the capsules perfect!


----------

